# My God: Lock your doors



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2008)

This is another reason that America should reinstitute mental health facilities. If I were King, I would shoot these people on sight for fear that they might instill their values upon my children. Be afraid. Be very afraid. For they are in need of significant mental adjustment that likely only a bullet would provide.

Some are new, others have been posted before. But Jesus Almighty...

Can you imagine how much money you as an average tax payer contributes to these low-lifes?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

The worst part of it all is... they think they are "cool". I call it UGLY !!

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jun 4, 2008)

sending them to the front lines in the mid-east might descourage their behaviour and then again they could easily be cannon fodder ? wonder if they could scare the bad guys in giving the whole mess up / ................. probably not

what a waste to your body


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2008)

I bet every one of them wonders why they cant get a job.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG!!!! They are so cool! I wish I could be just like them.

"Dear God, when I turn 45, or better yet, 50, let me be just like these pillars of society."


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 5, 2008)

****in idiots


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2008)

I think they should all be working in a magnet factory then at least you could tell which one was a cheap skate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2008)

Unbelievable.......Bullsh*t......


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2008)

trackend said:


> I think they should all be working in a magnet factory then at least you could tell which one was a cheap skate.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to work with a guy that was just starting to do this to his body. Really nice guy, but WTF! Do you need attention that bad that you have to resort to mutilating yourself.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stupidity at its finest


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2008)

All abused or neglected by their fathers. Count on it.


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2008)

I had one turn up for work during the punk era with chains hanging everywhere, he was quite upset when I told him to piss off till he took them all out or I would pull his prince albert off with a pair of pliers
I was working in electric relay rooms at the time with racks of exposed terminals (some mothers do have em)


----------



## Henk (Jun 5, 2008)

That is just sick. Why do you spend so much money on that sh!t and screw up your body like that?


----------



## Glider (Jun 5, 2008)

Put them in an MRI scanner and see what happens


----------



## Henk (Jun 5, 2008)

I will not help cleaning that sh!t off.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 5, 2008)

Losers with a capital.....

*L*

TO


----------



## Heinz (Jun 5, 2008)

Im sure they think they are special...............


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are special, Heinz. You know damn well that us tax paying citizens are supporting them in some way. Surely they don't have a job. So think of it this way, we all own most of the $hit hanging off their bodies.

Ahhh... comforting.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2008)

Remember, the next time you hit a drive-thru, one of those guys is making your burger. 

Trackend....you shoulda hired em! Help clean out the gene-pool!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those people don't man fast food in my area.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2008)

It's one thing to pierce your ear or get a few tatts, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## trackend (Jun 6, 2008)

Glider said:


> Put them in an MRI scanner and see what happens



Putting em in a microwave would be more fun.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry to say they do in my area. I was at the mall, went to the food court and stood in line at some hot dog joint. Made it to the front only to find the only two employees looked like those guys cousins. Freakish holes in the ears and connect-the-dots on the face. I went elsewhere.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I'm gonna vomit....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 6, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Sorry to say they do in my area. I was at the mall, went to the food court and stood in line at some hot dog joint. Made it to the front only to find the only two employees looked like those guys cousins. Freakish holes in the ears and connect-the-dots on the face. I went elsewhere.



I know I would have. And I would have inquired about the owner (not the manager) and written scathing letter.


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2008)

remember Matt you have to treat everyone equal in the present day work force................. NOT ! thank God I work alone and have for years, and another reason I do not hit up the fast food premises. still like the moron with the devil costume, again he would be good one to sacrifice over in the mideast instead of one of our guys


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 6, 2008)

Erich said:


> still like the moron with the devil costume, again he would be good one to sacrifice over in the mideast instead of one of our guys



So many good people died and some have been horribly wounded and these guys mutilate themselves willingly...


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2008)

These guys aren't right in their heads, they're sadists. 

How else do explain them hanging around by meathooks in their backs!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks(?) for the idiot update Matt.

Is this the result of some slow dilatation technique, so do the have to 'surgically' remove nasal wall tissue to begin with?






(The Kramer syndrome..Repulsive/repugnant, yet I cannot look away.)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought the African bush people were darker skinned?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh boy lets see what we can do to get attention.......hhmmmm i know we'll put holes in our heads and ears and nose and hang from fish hooks, oh yea then we can call it art and get away with it. Love to see some of these idiots in a bar on friday night in oklahoma or someplace


----------



## Graeme (Jun 10, 2008)

I was discussing this thread at work, and one of my peers said, "have you seen scleral tattooing?" to which I replied, "you gotta be kidding me?, who in their right mind would risk that?"

But then I remembered, these people don't have brains...

Google Image Result for http://bp3.blogger.com/_yzWQgvAqI7g/R7kdC6tBhII/AAAAAAAAAAk/XK5hmCDWcFw/S220/KINGS+DOM+resa.jpg








...unless you tattoo one on...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, that just ended this thread for me. Thats too much. I would say they need to get a life but I don't think they would know what to do with it. Ugghh!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2008)

More contributors to society.


----------



## seesul (Jun 13, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> I bet every one of them wonders why they cant get a job.



...if they ever asked for a job ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2008)

Some people really do take it too far. That is pretty ing.

When I was a teenager I was kind of into piercings. I had both of my ears pierced, my toung pierced, and my nipples pierced.

Now I only have one ear piercing.

I grew up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Wankers!! I just don't get some of the sh*t they do to themselves...

Are we sure they are actually from planet earth? Christ I hope they are only visiting....


----------



## seamist (Jun 27, 2008)

Whenever i come across one of those BDSM sites,where people engage in strange sex,most of the men and women these days,go out of their way to become like those turkeys,wearing leathers and getting loads of tattoos and studs inserted all over their bodies.I will keep those sites and people where they belong,relegated to an accidentally touched link and a sneaky pop up window.8)


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

I just saw the eye ball and felt rather ill......


----------

